# pigeon loft



## Sky Island (Aug 12, 2011)

hey, im about to build a pigeon loft and i need a loft design!!!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how many birds you plan to have?
how much you want to spend on it?
how big?


----------



## Sky Island (Aug 12, 2011)

*loft*

well i dont know how much im ganna spend on it but i plan to have about 100 or so birds by the time im done. ive never built a loft by myself ive always had my brothers help but he moved and i want to build my own. and i want it pretty big and roomy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Did you check out the "sticky" threads in the LOFT DESIGN section?

Here is a nice starter loft...

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm*


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

If you do go with the red rose design, put a cap on the ridge. Rain will get in.
Also, check out the portable loft on Skylakesions.com Very nice loft.


----------

